# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  لمــــــــــــــاذا ياقلبــــــــــــــــــــي

## الرايقة

*لماذا يا قلبي ظلمت نفسك
 لماذا لم تصرح عن ما في نفسك
 لماذا تسكت وانت تعلم
 ان الحياه بدونه عالم مبهم
 لماذا لم تدافع
 لماذا لم تصارع
 الم يكن هذا حبيبك
 الم يكن هذا قدرك ونصيبك
 لماذا تركته يرحل
 وابقي انا وانت نتالم
 ايرضيك هذا العذاب
 العيش بدون الاحباب
 انت ظالم نفسك يا قلبي
 انت سبب عذابي في حبي
 لماذا لم تصرح له عن ما بك
 لماذا لا تقل له انا احبك
 اهذا منك كبرياء
 ام اعتبره غباء
 والان اتركني يا قلبي ابكى
 ولا تقل لى اهدى
 فما فعلته ليس بقليل
 قمة الاستغراب أن تنجرح مما تحب
 وقمة الحب أنت تحب من جرحك
 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ده منو ده؟؟؟
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

لماذا يا قلبي ظلمت نفسك

لماذا لم تصرح عن ما في نفسك
لماذا تسكت وانت تعلم
ان الحياه بدونه عالم مبهم
لماذا لم تدافع
لماذا لم تصارع
الم يكن هذا حبيبك
الم يكن هذا قدرك ونصيبك
لماذا تركته يرحل
وابقي انا وانت نتالم
ايرضيك هذا العذاب
العيش بدون الاحباب
انت ظالم نفسك يا قلبي
انت سبب عذابي في حبي
لماذا لم تصرح له عن ما بك
لماذا لا تقل له انا احبك
اهذا منك كبرياء
ام اعتبره غباء
والان اتركني يا قلبي ابكى
ولا تقل لى اهدى
فما فعلته ليس بقليل
قمة الاستغراب أن تنجرح مما تحب
وقمة الحب أنت تحب من جرحك 




 :1 (11):
بس البالاسود دا مسئولية الخشم ما القلب
لماذا يافمي تركته يذهب
فبسببك الان انا اتعذب
... خخخخ 
نفس الشعور ، بس زولي الباعني رغم تاكدي من حبه لي !
سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
الاعزاء خالد ــ ايهاب
سررت بتوقيعكم بالصفحة
شكرا جميلا
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
الاعزاء خالد ــ ايهاب
سررت بتوقيعكم بالصفحة
شكرا جميلا



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا شكر علي واجب
                        	*

----------

